# Breitling deployment clasp very uncomfortable!!!



## Mac

I've just collected my BNIB Blackbird from the AD. (I'll post pics etc once I get chance :wink: )
I had it on the strap with deployment but have since swapped it over for a pin buckle strap as the deployment was so uncomfortable I can't wear it!!!
It really digs in on the underside of the clasp, especially the bit where the two metal bits fold over to meet up (it's the bit that the strap threads though nearest the clasp?) I've tried bending and adjusting but to not avail, it's just (IMO) a poorly thought out design compared to other clasps I've used.
Am I alone in this? Do I have a bad example or this par for the course with these deployment clasps?
I also have the Ocean Racer on a deployment but it's a totally different clasp and much more comfortable.
I've now changed my order with the AD (I have a Croc on order) to a pin buckle type in place of the deployment strap.
I love the deployment look but thought when I first saw it that it looked a bit "bulky" on the underside and could be a wrist wrecker!
Seems I was right!!! I'm gutted as I really wanted the deployment but just can't wear it as it is.
Is there another style of Breitling deployment I could try? One that's less "harsh" on the wrists?
Is it just me?  
Love the watch though


----------



## Shel

Mac said:


> Is it just me?
> Love the watch though


First, glad you love the watch, as that obviously is what's most important.

I purchased the Airwolf with Diver Pro II strap and deployment, which I received May 1.

I have had no issues whatsoever with the deployment. Mine closes easily, stays closed, and opens when I want it to, and it's totally comfortable on my wrist. I personally really like having a deployment, rather then the tang buckle on my straps.

Not sure if your watch has the same deployment as mine (photo below), or if you have a different wrist size (not sure of my wrist size, but I'd guess I'm a 7.5 or so)... (Sorry for the lousy photos of the deployment, but it should be good enough to see if it's the same one you received)

Not saying that I question your statement that YOUR deployment is uncomfortable, I just wonder if perhaps you have a different deployment or perhaps smaller wrist size? I don't recall other people complaining about the deployment.

Hopefully, you can return it for what works for you (they ARE expensive! That's the only issue I might have with mine)

Good luck!

Shel


----------



## novedl

no you are not alone! i just came to an identical conclusion this afternoon. the deployant is very secure but the curvature of the folding end may be a bit severe. the design is similar with tag and omega(with the tucked in strap eliminating the need for keepers) but they are far more comfortable.
they design superb bracelets, why not deployants?

thinking about it a bit my problem may how tight my straps are:think:......


----------



## AshUK

I completely agree - I can't get on with the Breitling 'leather strap' deployant at all. I too find it uncomfortable and bulky, but maybe it's because of my fairly slim wrist size.
On the other hand, the Ocean Racer deployant is a work of art, and is one of the most comfy straps I have owned to date.

Ash


----------



## Agitater

Mac said:


> I've just collected my BNIB Blackbird from the AD. (I'll post pics etc once I get chance :wink: )
> I had it on the strap with deployment but have since swapped it over for a pin buckle strap as the deployment was so uncomfortable I can't wear it!!!
> It really digs in on the underside of the clasp, especially the bit where the two metal bits fold over to meet up (it's the bit that the strap threads though nearest the clasp?) I've tried bending and adjusting but to not avail, it's just (IMO) a poorly thought out design compared to other clasps I've used.
> Am I alone in this? Do I have a bad example or this par for the course with these deployment clasps?


Sounds like you've got a double-deployant clasp. Single deployant designs are much more comfortable and can be used on larger cases. The different applications for various clasps and buckles are fairly straightforward.

Leather, fibre, cloth and synthetic straps can be used, adjusted snugly or loosely with almost any watch. The larger the case, generally, the wider the strap should be to a) act as a stabilizer for a top-heavy case, and b) as a method of spreading the pressure of a stabilizingly snug adjustment. The widest, normally comfortably strap is about 22mm for most people. Anything wider on normal wrists can dig into the base of the hand or the underside of the forewrist when the hand is flexed downward (when working, typing, lifting, etc.). For most people also, a 22mm taper to which a heavy/wide buckle has been added can often ruin the use of an otherwise perfectly good strap, in which case a brushed, conservative width pin buckle or a cleanly made single-deployant clasp is often the solution.

In general, people with small-normal and small wrists should stay away from tapers larger than 20mm at the buckle (plus the width of the buckle itself of course). Huge, Panerai-style pre-Vendome buckles are often much too wide for comfort.

Exceptions exist for sure. In general too, the wider the strap on a small or normal wrist, the looser it must be worn so that excess width can naturally be pushed around without stress when the wrist is working. Big wide straps often work on small wrists buffered by the sleeve of a wet suit; the layer of protective padding makes all the difference.

Finished edges on straps also contribute to comfort. A perfectly fitted strap with a thin, stiff edge must be worn looser than some people prefer. Tighten one of those straps and you end up with edges digging into the softer skin - it happens to all wrists, big and small. Turned edges and cleanly finished lining make all the difference.

Single deployant buckles have hinged attachments on each end and essentially fold in half into either a single locking/snap or a locking snap with additional foldover piece. They're used on watches of all sizes. The larger the watch, the more important it is for the deployant buckle to incorporate a form factor in which the strap tail ends up against the wrist so that the heavy weight of a larger case is buffered. If the clasp metal is against the skin, the heavy weight of a large case can make the clasp dig in uncomfortably. The Banda-style single deployant clasp is an example of a very good design, with excellent lock-up, strap tail against the skin, manageable size and decent (if plain/unadorned) looks (with enough area for engraving if you like).

Double deployant buckles are the bane of my existence on anything except lightweight dress watches. Double deployant buckles are also called butterfly buckles because of the way two double-hinged sections fold inward to snap-lock into a flat central bar containing two receivers and (usually) a push button release. On anything heavier than an IWC Mark XVI, Breitling Colt, Rolex Datejust/Explorer II/Sub, Omega Seamaster (non-chronograph) or Railmaster (non-chronograph), etc., etc., that flat bar will take a lot of the weight of a larger or heavier case and transfer it directly to the middle ligaments and soft tissue of your wrist. The choice is to either wear the strap or bracelet so loosely that the watch rotates repeatedly and uncomfortably against an upper wrist bone, or so snugly that you lose movement in your wrist.

Breitling makes some great straps (so do many of the aftermarket craftspeople) and bracelets. If you've got a double-deployant buckle, take it off the watch, put the buckle in the original box and save it for either your heirs or the person to whom you sell the watch sometime in the future. They'll be delighted to receive an expensive Breitling buckle in essentially new condition.

The Watch Boys and at least half a dozen others make great straps. Watch Boys don't have the largest selection out there right now, but they do have some very nice choices. Service is fast in my experience and I've been dealing with them for the past year or so. I found the link to them on WUS in the straps forum. Just stay away from double-deployant buckles IMO.


----------



## Mac

Thnks for the replies so far,much appreciated :-!

Although I have an "Ocean Racer" strap and a clasp like the one shown on the Airwolf I have no issues with that.
The clasp I'm referring to is on a leather/croc strap and the same design as this http://www.watchobsession.co.uk/shop/20mm-polished-deployment-clasp-p-594.html

So uncomfortable as it digs into the underside of my wrist :-(

Is there another type of OEM Breitling deployment clasp that will work with a croc or leather strap? Perhaps an older or newer design?


----------



## Agitater

That is a seriously awful looking buckle. Terrible design.


----------



## Mac

The one in the link is not an OEM, it's an after market copy. 
Mine is an OEM Brietling but the design is the same.
I'll try and take pics of the offending parts of the clasp when I get chance.
I really wish there were an alternative design Breitling clasp that fits the croc or leather Breitling straps?


----------



## Mac

This is not mine, I found this pic on here so thanks.









You see the two "tabs" that bend around to meet each other? The strap threads under this as well as the slot at the end of the clasp. These are the points that irritate my wrist!
Will the strap wearing in reduce this problem of is it a purely clasp issue?

Is there another design Breitling clasp for leather/croc straps?


----------



## MJG

I had exactly the same problem with the deployant on my SA.....mainly just due to the weight of the watch....I wear mine with the micro adjustment out a little so it wears a little loose....no problems now.


----------



## novedl

well i will have a taste of crow. just discovered that my issue was not with the deployant at all; i just neglected to remove the keeps on the after market ostrich strap that resides on the colt case. we all know that breitling deployants are designed to be used on straps without keeps; it just takes some of us longer than others to recall this fact


----------



## Cwn23

I love the look of the leather on deployant clasp but as some of you know the inner sleeve didn't agree with my wrist. It pressed against it and cause uncontrollable headaches and would leave marks on my wrist. I modified it cut off the inner sleeve. Yes I am venturous and I know the clasp will no longer retain its value, but I am not about resale as I want it to work for my wrist! I have substituted the sleeves with thin layer of double side tape and some extra security added some glue from a hot glue gun. Here is the finish product. I have worn the watch for 4 days and it's so comfortable now. In fact it perfect.


----------



## CastorTroy3

I don't find it comfortable and it damages the straps too. No way I'm hit gluing it though.


----------



## Cwn23

Well since I bought the clasp and tried to make it as comfortable as possible by trying to bend the inner sleeve every which way. There was no way to selling it at this point. This modification is not for everyone which I kind of understand but if anyone is like me that loves the look of the deployment clasp and want it to be comfortable then is would address it. I have been wearing it for many days and so far no discomfort at all. It's in fact the most comfortable setup I have out of my 4 other watches on bracelet. The clasp for sure ruins the leather calf band where you loop it in but it's the price you pay If you don't want the tang. I am very happy with the modified clasp and just putting it out there for anyone that wants the look of leather on deployment WITHOUT sacrificing discomfort and dealing with it thinking your wrist will get used to it. I am also certain there are many people that have zero discomfort with the clasp.


----------



## Cwn23

Love it now


----------

